# Sage Cups



## Davebo (Jan 9, 2021)

So, I saw a Sage promo video and the shot was extracted into a cup with marking (dotted lines) on the inside. Looked like guides for latte art to me.

Are these cups available ?

TIA, DBo.


----------

